# Internet speed sucess story



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

A lot has been posted about how bad the internet in the Philippines is. I agree that outside of the major developed areas it can be pretty bad, but that is the same everywhere, even in Canada in the rural areas where there is not a lot of population and long distance s between homes it is not all that great.

I live in Mandaluyong City. I have a 1899 p per month unlimited Globe 20 MPS service plan. I am setting up a new laptop and have bought Office 365 to go with it. This gives me a 1tb cloud storage space. In order to populate the storage space and move my files to the new computer I used OneDrive to sync my files between the old and the new laptops. 

This involved almost 300 gb data up and down. The upload speed stayed pretty constant in the 15 to 20 MPS range for a few days to upload and down load it all, often going at the same time was always in the 25 to 30 MPS range, both higher than expected for the service I am paying for. Peak times, like evening, slowed down as network traffic got heavy but in the nighttime it would exceed those speeds.

There has been just over 600 gb data transferred within one billing cycle. (I also used it to put my music fines on a new cell phone.)

Even while uploading and downloading all this data, normal surfing was not noticeably degraded and it did not appear that any “Fair Use” throttling occurred. (Why they call it a “Fair Use” policy when it is really “We were just kidding about unlimited data” policy is something I never have understood.)

Overall, I’d say I got better or at least as good results here than I would have had back in Winnipeg on my $CDN60, 2400 p 50MPS service I had there.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

That is pretty good. Here in Luzon, I can send smoke signals faster than internet. I am supposedly on 50mps, but this morning 6.5 download and 8.5 upload WOW - they really stretch the term 'up to' . Yes, I agree with you regarding 'fair use' policy, you have nailed that one.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

FWIW I use fast.com to get internet speeds at any point in time and DU Meter to track speeds over time and total traffic over time.


I don't care that they throttle speeds after some limit, but have an easy to understand statement of when and how much they throttle speeds. I also have Globe broadband on my phone, the 1000 p a month plan. It gives me 4G LTE speeds for 800 meg a day then either 2 or 3 G speeds forget which after that. They send me a couple warnings before I get close to that limit and it resets nightly. I actually get 4 G about half the time. 

That is made clear on the pages where you buy the product, but on the 1899 p home plan, they say "Fair Usee" but do not define what is considered fair use in concrete terms either so much per day or so much per month.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> This gives me a 1tb cloud storage space. In order to populate the storage space and move my files to the new computer I used OneDrive to sync my files between the old and the new laptops.


That's pretty good speeds considering.

I have a 1TB dropbox and use the same method to copy data from my iMac to my PC.
Dropbox has an advantage in that its smart enough to know both are using the same wi-fi router and so bypasses the up-down, and just uses the lan to copy between the 2.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Maybe I'm missing something here, so excuse me if I'm being thick. 

Why don't you just store your files on some USB thumb drives, and/or other external memory (as well as using the cloud if you wish) ?

I transfer and share files between my devices all the time... laptops, phones, Xbox, etc. Rarely need to use the net.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

grahamw57 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, so excuse me if I'm being thick.
> 
> Why don't you just store your files on some USB thumb drives, and/or other external memory (as well as using the cloud if you wish) ?
> 
> I transfer and share files between my devices all the time... laptops, phones, Xbox, etc. Rarely need to use the net.


I use a variety of back up methods. SyncBack to backup and sync between devices using external memory is a good one.

I wanted to sync the two computers through the cloud to ensure that the copies on the old, on the cloud and on the new were the same. I followed up by copying the data on the new computer to a portable disk and comparing it to the original copy of the data on the old computer.

I wanted a copy on the cloud to ensure that I had access to my data everywhere. OneDrive will actually replace my using SpiderOak as that is just too slow to be useful. (It also costs more per year than an Office365 subscription which has the cloud storage and an updated copy of the Office Apps.)

I started out with computers as the SysAdmin of a DEC PDP-11/34 computer in the 80's. This required a complete backup daily, extra backups whenever a update or major milestone was reached (FY year end for example). The system had a separate room the size of a medium office with dedicated 3 phase power supply and line filters, separate climate control systems and air handling systems. (It was the Canadian military and that was the only room in the building with air conditioning as no air conditioning for personal comfort was the official policy at the time.) The system had disks about 30 cm diameter, in housings 8 cm thick and they were tracked by individual serial numbers. They also held just under a meg of data. 

Today a typical smart watch is many times more powerful and has much more data storage than this system had. 

We needed the backups because we would lose data every week or two often requiring reentering a day's data input.

As a result I am somewhat anal retentive about making, verifying and keeping current backups.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Ah, ok. Gotcha. 

I can remember those hallowed dust-proofed computer rooms from back in the early 70s, when I was a lowly wages clerk in a large office HQ. 

At least we could add up in our heads in those days... and read a map !


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

grahamw57 said:


> Ah, ok. Gotcha.
> 
> I can remember those hallowed dust-proofed computer rooms from back in the early 70s, when I was a lowly wages clerk in a large office HQ.
> 
> At least we could add up in our heads in those days... and read a map !


Hi graham and welcome to this forum, hope you enjoy.

I too remember the stone age 70's with technology compared to what we have now and have to say that I much prefer researching on google compared to an encyclopaedia in my school days.
The beauty is those of us that grew up in the 50's, 60's and 70's can do simple math in our head, many of my colleagues at work often comment when I am thrashing out figures and budgets without a calculator "how do you do that?" Some are only 10 years younger.
Learning the new advancements though at times can be frustrating but once mastered very rewarding.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

grahamw57 said:


> Ah, ok. Gotcha.
> 
> I can remember those hallowed dust-proofed computer rooms from back in the early 70s, when I was a lowly wages clerk in a large office HQ.
> 
> At least we could add up in our heads in those days... and read a map !


And remember phone numbers lol

I once won a bet of a round of drinks for the table by being able to recite 100 phone numbers from memory, then went double or nothing for another 200. Tried for a round for the entire Mess for 300 but no takers. 

Now the only number I remember is my own, everyone else is a contact on the smart phone.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> And remember phone numbers lol
> 
> I once won a bet of a round of drinks for the table by being able to recite 100 phone numbers from memory, then went double or nothing for another 200. Tried for a round for the entire Mess for 300 but no takers.
> 
> Now the only number I remember is my own, everyone else is a contact on the smart phone.


While not sure of your age Dave. I have to agree that we "lol, when younger" did remember important phone numbers, addresses, timetables for transport and school classes as we had no choice, that was how we rolled. Fortunately I would have backed out on your first round bet as back in my day 10 phone numbers in memory got you out of trouble. Well done for the first hundred numbers.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

It does seem to be the case that certain modern technology makes the brain 'lazy'.

I have spent most of my working life travelling the UK, accumulating literally thousands of addresses, town plans, maps, directions, etc, 'in my head' ... there to be retrieved whenever needed.

As soon as I started to use a sat-nav, the rot set in. hwell:

I have embraced modern technology in all its forms (including building my own PC), but the human brain remains light years ahead of any man-made machine. It does need regular stimulation and exercise though... just like its increasingly senile servant.


----------

